# Engine rattle



## Squirt (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been hearing a rattling on and off lately when the car is idling. No check engine light or codes active. This is where the noise is coming from.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

My first thought was this: #PIC5853: Buzz Vibration Noise Floor Dash Area 1800-2200 Engine RPM - (Apr 22, 2013)

But while looking for this, I found a ton of other stuff. You should post a short video with the noise.

[h=1]rattling under acceleration!!!!![/h]
[h=1]2014 LS Vibration[/h]
[h=1]Hey![/h]


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

When it's making the noise, check to see if it's coming from the purge solenoid. It's the thing in the picture with the red clip. They can function normally but make objectional noises.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This will help determine if it is.*

Evap purge solenoid clicking*


----------

